# Octagon Room Speakers



## Spoonman (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all, need some advice. I moved back to our old house and it has an upstairs LR, DR, Kitchen that is mostly open and is the shape of an octagon. It has a diameter of about 25 feet and the ceiling starts at 8 feet on the perimeter and slopes to a peak of about 12 feet.

My wife absolutely does not want my Kef 104/2's in there again (she doesn't seem to grasp that the beauty of the sound from those speakers also enhances the beauty of the outward appearance!). She would like something less conspicuous, so I am looking at bookshelfs. I noticed SVS is clearing out the SBS-02's at $149 a pair and I thought getting 2 pairs for that room and pairing them with an SVS sub. Unfortunately, due to the configuration of the room, the sub will probably be behind the stereo cabinet that will have the TV on top. With that in mind, and a $750 or so budget for the sub, I was looking at the SVS subs, but was wondering whether the sealed, ported, or cylinder subs would be best for that application. Also, will the four SBS-02's be enough to fill the room adequately. I will be using my Marantz ZR-6001 to power the speakers.

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a lot of space for those speakers to fill. My guess is they might be overwhelmed. The price SVS is selling them for is quite good, but I suspect you'd end up regretting it because they probably won't fare too well.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 29, 2010)

So what would you recommend for a room of that size in a bookshelf? How about the subwoofer? Would a ported, sealed, or cylinder work best if it was behind the cabinet?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

For a sizable room you'll need commensurate speakers. If towers are not an option then a few ideas that immediately spring to mind are the Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 Center and speakers, along with the Klipsch RC-62 center and RB-81 speakers.

Regarding the subwoofer... it's not really a good idea to completely hide it. Bass, to a large extent, is more forgiving to things like that, but you really should allow your sub to breath a little bit. If circumstances don't allow that then you may have to compensate by getting something with a bit more output to overcome the placement issue. One of the best values there is would be the PSA XV15, so that might be something to consider.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Jim, Thanks for all of the info. Unfortunately, the only high end speakers you can listen to in our area seem to be B&W and Paradigm. I listened to the B&W 685 and thought that paired with a good sub, would probably suffice. What do you think of the 685s as compared to the Ascends and the Klipsch?


----------

